# Cruiser Skirts on a 64?



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

What do you think? Post pics of more if you have them


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

JUIC'D64 said:


> :no:


:roflmao:

Why you say that?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I THINK IT LOOKS CLEAN,PROBLY CAN PUT ON 13X7S WITHOUT SHORTIN THE REAR?I ALWAYS WANTED TO SEE HOW'ED THEY LOOK ON A '66


----------



## jrich (Aug 1, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JUST STICK TO THE REGULAR SKIRTS


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

no :thumbsdown:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:nosad::nosad:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

payfred said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> Why you say that?


 Just put og skirts lol


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

maybe on a custom but not a lowrider


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Catalyzed said:


>


 with a poor fit like that it makes a nice car look cheap


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

x2 so true. they always look like shit cuz they were never meant to be and werent made for them kinda like an e&g booty kit on an impala. that shit dont go together.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Skim said:


> x2 so true. they always look like shit cuz they were never meant to be and werent made for them kinda like an e&g booty kit on an impala. that shit dont go together.



X2 

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Silentdawg said:


> with a poor fit like that it makes a nice car look cheap


 yup,they ruined that ride:thumbsdown:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

keep em on a58 or 59 they just dont look right on a 64


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

58 , 59 , 60's thats all . dont put em on nothing else 
uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

all we need now is someone askin if they will fit on a big body :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what kind of skirts are those that are pictured??? they dont look like turnpike cruisers to me? they have a funny rolled lip on the bottom???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

probly like a 10x60?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


>


That looks like shit!!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Catalyzed said:


>



*FUCK....This really looks like shit!!*


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

My eyes hurt!! :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't do it fred....please step away from the cruiser skirts


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Shit like this makes us keep getting stereotyped.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://youtu.be/csVgCKbIxyI


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> My eyes hurt!! :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

Ant63ss said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> what kind of skirts are those that are pictured??? they dont look like turnpike cruisers to me? they have a funny rolled lip on the bottom???


they are home made. those never came from foxcraft like that. people sometimes do something they think will be a hit but instead it looks like shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

crenshaw magraw said:


> all we need now is someone askin if they will fit on a big body :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


like whenever someones selling a chrome rear end or a arms for an impala and theres always one guy that says, "will this fit my cutlass?"


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

x64


Skim said:


> x2 so true. they always look like shit cuz they were never meant to be and werent made for them kinda like an e&g booty kit on an impala. that shit dont go together.


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

payfred said:


> What do you think? Post pics of more if you have them
> 
> NO :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

payfred said:


> What do you think? Post pics of more if you have them


I agree with you guys 99.99% BUT I'd like to see more pics of this one...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

crenshaw magraw said:


> all we need now is someone askin if they will fit on a big body :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


man you shouldn't suggest shit like that cause you know some fool gone try it now LMAO!!!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Skim said:


> like whenever someones selling a chrome rear end or a arms for an impala and theres always one guy that says, "will this fit my cutlass?"


:roflmao:


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

themadmexican said:


> :roflmao:


love the avi. best gun in the game lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

JUIC'D64 said:


>


Skirt looks like it is paper mache or something in the bottom pic. :|


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

It doesnt look that bad on the SS because the skirt doesnt clash with the lower molding like it does on the non SS.. but still no! :nono:


----------



## 1963Tray (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

xSSive said:


> Don't do it fred....please step away from the cruiser skirts


:roflmao: No Im getting regular skirts haha


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

payfred said:


> :roflmao: No Im getting regular skirts haha


 

wheeewwww.....I can holster my weapon now :rant:hno:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

xSSive said:


> wheeewwww.....I can holster my weapon now :rant:hno:


:roflmao: you crazy homie


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

will these fit on a big body?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306193-1964-Impala-quot-Paisley-64-quot


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

GRodriguez said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306193-1964-Impala-quot-Paisley-64-quot


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

payfred said:


>


 

That's "Lavish" on here. If you really do have questions about them you can ask him. I believe he bought them off of Ebay and they are fiberglass. If I am not mistaken he said he had to do alot of work to get em to fit decent....


----------



## RoseCityGangsta (Aug 14, 2011)

That's fresh. I dig 'um cuz they are different. It looks good on this one. If they don't fit, it looks like shit. But this car is dope. Salute.
B{


----------



## riviman (Aug 5, 2011)

:werd:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Will they fit on a G Body?? :ugh:  :nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

crenshaw magraw said:


> all we need now is someone askin if they will fit on a big body :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


x2 lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT for ideas gone bad


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

A 64 with cruiser skirts, booty kit, square headlights candy pagan gold with an assload of flake accented by tons of gold plating with blue crushed velvet and mirror interior is the sworn enemy of any car enthusiast lowrider or not


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Will they fit a roadmaster? :roflmao:


----------

